# 2006 FIBA World Championship: Expert predictions...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

4 out of 6 predict USA to win gold...

Link


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Four out of six predict a USA-Spain final and just one guy doesn't think Spain will get a medal. I've got to admit it: I like it!!! I'd love to see that Spain-USA final, it'd be a very, very, very tought and exciting game to watch.


----------



## zeleni (Jun 29, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> 4 out of 6 predict USA to win gold...
> 
> Link



So they did everytime.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

No offense to the spaniards here, I'd like to know... has spain ever won any team sport competition? I can only think of individual sports (tennis, F1) and youth tourneys

It just seems like both your soccer and basket team are really good, do well in qualys and group stages, but choke in the elimination games


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

maradro said:


> No offense to the spaniards here, I'd like to know... has spain ever won any team sport competition? I can only think of individual sports (tennis, F1) and youth tourneys
> 
> It just seems like both your soccer and basket team are really good, do well in qualys and group stages, but choke in the elimination games


No offense :wink: The soccer team is not as good as many people thinks, they can't win because they are not the best team so far, it's so easy to explain. However Spanish soccer NT won an Euro Champ time ago, I can't remember when, but I'm sure they won it once. By the way, our basketball teams are way more used to compete for the medals, and we've achieved more important goals, as a silver medal in LA84 or more recently a bronze medal at Turkey and a silver medal at Sweedland (is it correct? I don't know if that's its name in english  ). 

We can succeed in team sport competitions, not just individual sports. We've won it all at handball, for example, or even at waterpolo... It's just that individual champs are more easily known.

I'm really high about that team, I think we'll be in the final in Japan and even got a chance to win. This is the best Spanish NT ever and it's our best chance to take the gold. I've never been so high, but it's a fair chance and we've to take it.


Greetings.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Marco Belinelli rulez :banana:


----------

